# Anyone added a 2nd Battery?



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay you experts,

I put the Outback in storage for a few days prior to the 4th and while unhooking the battery cable I noticed that there seems to be room for a 2nd battery mount behind the tanks, opposite the original. Has anyone tried this? it would be a great backup for those weekends without hookups. Am I correct in assuming that it would be best to hook up 2 batteries in a series so that you are only powering off of one at a time? There must be some pre-fab wiring available for this.

Can you help a brotha out? I know you will.

TM4


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Many people on this forum have added a 2nd battery. It is one of the most popular mods. I suggest you do a serch on "Battery" and take advantage of all of the previous discussion.

Be careful though, I believe that if you hook two 12V batteries in series, you end up with a 24V output and will probably fry your system. If you hook up two 12V RV batteries, I believe that you must hook them up in parallel to maintain the 12V output.

One very popular option (this is the one I did) is to hook up two 6V golf cart batteries in series. When you do this, you end up with the same 12V output of your original 12V battery. Two 6V golf cart batteries in series will give you more amp/hours than two 12V RV batteries in parallel.

Good Luck


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for correcting me Mac. I would definitely want tham parallel not in a series. Am I correct in assuming that if they were 'parallel' they would be used one at a time? I'll do some research from past posts. I'm aware of the 6v mod, I just couldn't recall if anyone had added another 12v.

Thanks

TM4


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

2-6 volt batteries hooked in series steps up the 6 volts to 12 volts.
2-12 volt batteries hooked in parallel adds capacity, but voltage remains at 12.

Here is a great explanation:

12 Volt Side of Life

There is a great picture of the difference.

I have 2-6 volt Golf Cart batts.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

TM4

Somebody else will need to help you out there. I thought that in parallel, they both drained at the same time, just took longer. Not sure though. In the past, I did use the link that the JollyMon suggested, but off the top of my head, I can't remember if it addressed you question.

I'm sure that somebody on this forum, smarter than I, will have the answer though.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

In parallel they drain together, so you want batteries of the same Group and about the same age if possible. Series is used for the dual 6v batteries like I use. The could mount a second battery and switch, but its a pain. The dual battery gives you more amp hours overall without the need to switch.

I've run dual 6v batteries on all three of my campers, love having the power to get me through a long weekend without worry of running dry.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm running 2 6volts and really like the setup. Seems to be working very well.


----------

